# بحاجة إلى كتب أو مراجع عن الغاز المسال Lpg



## WAT (8 يناير 2009)

يرجى الإفادة ممن لديه أي كتب أو مراجع عن الغاز البترولي المسال Lpg (التصنيع - الإستثمار _ حسابات الأنابيب - تصميم المبخرات ........................)

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------

